# Muck Boots - which ones???



## tshuntin

I am looking to get some Muck Boots to use for everything from laying in a layout blind goose hunting at zero degree temps to dog training in muddy wet areas in temps up to 45-50 degrees to shoveling my driveway to slipping them on to feed dogs to hunting through some tuleys chasing roosters and everything in between.

What ones do you recommend? I am leaning towards the Wetland Premium field boots, but also considering the Woody Sport All Terrains, Fieldblazers, Artic sports extreme's, or rubber Chore boots. Any strong recomendations for any of these or other compariable brand boots?


----------



## Joe Dutro

I got my first pair of Muck Wetlands this past fall. I LOVE them. They go on easy, very comfortable and seeem to be holding up great.
I've hunted in them in colder temperatures (10 degrees) with no cold feet. I had the Lacross Alphas before and just didn't last.
2 thumbs up in my book.
Joe


----------



## 346ci

Wetlands all the way!


----------



## lizard55033

I have and love my Muck boots Woody Max


----------



## pwyxit63

I replaced my winter deck boots this year with the arctic sport. so far so GOOD! Freezing ocean/ air temps, snow removal and dog walking all good!! Very light and comfortable.

Guys I hunt pheasant with and train dogs with wear the Wetlands and have never complained of cold or wet feet. I don't think you can go wrong with either.

Only issue here in NJ was finding a retailer that carried the complete line or even a portion of the line in their store. Where I found the Arctic's did not have the Wetlands and where I found Wetlands did not have Arctics.....little frustrating..


----------



## Jersey

I went with the "Muckmaster" version. I like that the rubber is taller than the other versions, but the neoprene can still be turned down. I've had them for 2 1/2 years now without any issues except that they are too warm to wear in summer months. I'd get another pair when and if these wear out. 

Here's where I ordered mine from:
http://muckboots.com/Merchant2/merc...ode=TMS&Product_Code=DSMUMMH&Category_Code=CB


----------



## Lucky Number Seven

Woody Max all the way


----------



## Troy B

I have the Wetlands model and have been very pleased. I have had them for several years and they're still going strong. I used mine for exactly what you have described, my feet have never been cold. They've gotten warm a couple times training but I'd rather that a couple times rather than be cold while hunting.


----------



## The Snows

Love my Woody Elite's! Great for cold weather - comfort range -40F to 60F.


----------



## WRL

I have had two pairs of the Chore Boots. First pair, I had them for 9 or 10 years. Literally wore the tread off of them. They fit well and I loved them.

The second pair did not seem to fit as well. Also did not last as long.

I now have the Arctic Sport and I love love love them.

WRL


----------



## Zekeland

Edgewater mid for me. Just like the other stories, almost 8 years with the first pair and no tread left on 'em and still no leaks. Picked up a new pair in the fall before duck season. I use them all year, a little less in the winter cause they are slippery in freezing weather like our winters. Used for duck hunting, dog training and everything else. 

I like the low cut boots for my situation. If I know I' m going deep I will put on the waders.......


----------



## Lee Nelson

Woody Max. Love em!


----------



## Rtyler4616

I have the edgewater, which are extremely comfortable. These are the lower on the price range of the muck boots, but are still great, the only difference between these and a few that are at higher price point are that they dont have an elevated heel.


----------



## bfosmark

tshuntin said:


> I am looking to get some Muck Boots to use for everything from laying in a layout blind goose hunting at zero degree temps to dog training in muddy wet areas in temps up to 45-50 degrees to shoveling my driveway to slipping them on to feed dogs to hunting through some tuleys chasing roosters and everything in between.
> 
> What ones do you recommend? I am leaning towards the Wetland Premium field boots, but also considering the Woody Sport All Terrains, Fieldblazers, Artic sports extreme's, or rubber Chore boots. Any strong recomendations for any of these or other compariable brand boots?


I have the field Blazers. a pair of wool socks and my feet have never been cold. This is also probably the first pair of boots I have had that have never given me a blister. Love them!

Brady


----------



## Rick H

wetlands they are great


----------



## Richard Fuquay

I have a pair of Wetlands and a pair of the Edgewater camp shoes and love both.


----------



## Pat OConnell

Woody Max's are good....alos Muck makes a hip boot...really recomend those..


----------



## huntinman

Get the ones with the rubber bottoms


----------



## cucklebur

Woody Elites for me!


----------



## Victoria Jones

I have the Wetlands and have been very pleased.


----------



## Cowtown

I need a pair of Muck-type boots and was wondering what y'all thought about for the hot texas summers and early fall? 

I see a few of these muck boots rated for temps up around 70-80 degrees but we get a whole lot hotter round these parts in the summer and even in early fall. 

What do y'all wear or recommend for hotter climates around the field/tanks/water/mud etc?


----------



## Jay Dufour

Dang I was surprised at the prices to replace mine after buying them when they first came out.!!!


----------



## splashdash

My muck boots (wetlands) soles are delaminating from the uppers after 2 years. Tread is barely worn. Love the comfort, disappointed in durability, was expecting a better lifetime for the price.


----------



## prairiewind

splashdash said:


> My muck boots (wetlands) soles are delaminating from the uppers after 2 years. Tread is barely worn. Love the comfort, disappointed in durability, was expecting a better lifetime for the price.


I agree mine only lasted 2 seasons, cracked on top of the boot .


----------



## jacduck

Mine still are okay but suggest you get the ones that fit you the best. The different models do not fit the same. 

I have not had very good luck with any brand of above the ankle, below the knee boots since CHIIINA hit.

Okay I came back to edit after it dawned on me why the population of China is exploding so bad. Their rubber products are not worth a crap. Figure it out yourself.


----------



## Lee Nelson

My Woodie Max's are 9 yo...not a problem. I bought a pair of chore boots last year...so far, so good. Maybe some production changes?


----------



## Rob A

splashdash said:


> My muck boots (wetlands) soles are delaminating from the uppers after 2 years. Tread is barely worn. Love the comfort, disappointed in durability, was expecting a better lifetime for the price.



This will be my 3rd season on Muckboot Wetlands. Mine are seperating soles from uppers. Tread has much life left. Shoegoo will probably fix my issue but they could be made better.


----------



## IowaBayDog

I have Bogs, 2 seasons on them, no issues and they are very comfortable. My experience with knee boots in general, stay away from camo, solid black or green. They just seem to last way longer than the ones put thru the process to make them camo, and they are usually 10-15% cheaper. You also have to keep them out of the sun for the most part while storing them. UV will break down the rubber.


----------

